# found antler instead of



## no tracks (Apr 12, 2013)

went out morel hunting in central Ohio Friday...found a pertty chewed up deer antler but no Shrooms..looked to be a 3 or 4 pronger...gave it back to the chipmunks.....going to head south east Tuesday...need more heat..


----------



## mickey (Apr 28, 2013)

Funny, I also came up empty handed, finding deer bones scattered along the way as well. It looks like warm weather is coming--and there is lots of moisture in the ground already. A friend of mine found a few this morning, so the bloom has started. It looks like we're going to have a very short season of about 2 weeks he says.


----------

